# CW Score



## macr0w (Mar 24, 2012)

I picked this up for free today. 






It's got some good parts on it.

Tomorrow I'm going to break it down and figure out what will stay and what will go.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 25, 2012)

macr0w said:


> I picked this up for free today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How much did U pay for it? Its Not a Score if you over paid for it


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 25, 2012)

Seems to me free is a pretty good price...congrats!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 25, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Seems to me free is a pretty good price...congrats!




oops,yea FREE is the BEST


----------



## macr0w (Mar 25, 2012)

TheRealBikecity said:


> How much did U pay for it? Its Not a Score if you over paid for it




I don't think you know who you're dealing with here.


----------



## macr0w (Apr 2, 2012)

The seat, post and clamp are sold.

The pedals and bars are junk.

The front wheel is a decent Pro Class rim with a Suzie hub.

The frame cleaned up real nice.





























I have stripped the paint off the stem and started to polish it up. I'll post pics of it soon. 

The cranks and power disk cleaned up nice too. I should get a pic.


----------



## alvinfree2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I'm a good team player and I'm a person of great honesty to others. Brothers and sisters, something we can explore together, is not it, lately I've been thinking about playing the game, a bit addicted to them, the is http://www.mmolive.com/, we can go and see the way, give me some advice, thank you!


----------



## KurseD (Jun 4, 2012)

Sick!

Oh yeah and on that price.... YOU S U C K


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

so you sold a few parts off of it,what else is for sale?


----------



## macr0w (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, that thing is long gone.

Sold it to a friend of mine who rode one like it when he was young.


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 26, 2015)

Too bad it didn't have a "bolt" in the lower tube..... Now that would have been a SCORE!


----------

